#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά/Σχεδιαστικά >  > > >  >  >  autocad & inventor σε συμβατικό laptop

## gianniat

Παιδιά καλησπέρα
Επειδή μου κάηκε το  laptop και πρεπει να αγορασω καινουργιο θα ήθελα νασας ρωτησω...
ενα με i7, 4mb, radeon 6770m, win7 64bit (ένα μέσο laptop)  θα τρέξει autocad και inventor?? 
το προηγούμενο, ενα pavilion 3-4 ετών με vista32 και Νvidia 256mb τα κατάφερνε με acad & inventor 2010
ενα σημερινό της τάξης των 1000¤ θα τρέξει τα σύγχρονα προγράμματα? ή μόνο για παιγνίδια κάνει? 
λόγω αλλαγών της autodesk απο OpenGL σε Direct3D χρειαζόμαστε πλέον ειδικές κάρτες και ακριβότερα μηχανήματα?
δε θέλω να ξεφύγω σε τιμή, γιατί το laptop θα το έχω βοηθητικο (και θα πέσει και θα σπασει, θα το κλέψουν, θα ρίξω τον καφέ πάνω του κλπ)
Εχει δοκιμάσει κάποιος να εγκαταστήσει acad & inventor 2011 ή 2012 σε ένα μέσο σύγχρονο laptop? τι συμπέρασμα? (δεν περιμένω να πετάει φωτιές...) 
Η σειρά HP probook ... γερό μηχάνημα φάινεται... κάνει για μηχανικούς? (ή μονο για λογιστές)
Επίσης ποιά η γνώμη σας ανάμεσα σε Pavilion dv7 6150 & Dell XPS 17 - i7-2630QM?? 
http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=12426
http://www.msystems.gr/index.php?cat...&product=12471
ΜΦΧ
Γιάννης

----------

